# Where is the Worldmark for Dummies Book?



## tracie15436 (Aug 4, 2007)

Many folks have recommended that I look into Worldmark...so I am and now I'm even more confused.  Where's the WM for dummies book?   I've already read timeshare 101 and everything timesharing books.  Here are some of my initial questions:

1.  Why is there a home resort if this is a point system?  
2.  If I buy a Worldmark resort in Arizona...would that mean I have priority to reserve the Arizona resort within some time frame?
3.  Are the maintanence fees based on # points or location of the home resort?
4.  Is trendwest, worldmark, fairfield, the same system or different?
5.  From reading the posts it seems that .70/credit or less is the going resale rate...does that include closing costs?


----------



## RichM (Aug 4, 2007)

1. There is no home resort
2. See #1
3. Based on points with incremental levels per 2500 owned.
4. WorldMark the Club is the name of the company that holds title to the resorts.  You would own WorldMark credits.  Trendwest - now part of Wyndham - is the management and development company contracted by WorldMark.  They do not own WorldMark - it is a completely separate entity.  Fairfield is a sister Wyndham company that has its own independent points system and there are a few resorts between WorldMark and Fairfield where units are exchanged each year.
5. .70/credit is about right.  There's a $150 transfer fee.  Any additional fees would be up to you or the seller if you wish to use an escrow company - I believe they typically charge $100 or so.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## tracie15436 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Rich!  I think I got confused as I was looking at ebay and noticed that some auctions have "california" or "washington" listed as a location.  Those must have been for where the seller was located.



RichM said:


> 1. There is no home resort
> 2. See #1
> 3. Based on points with incremental levels per 2500 owned.


----------



## Stressy (Aug 5, 2007)

tracie15436 said:


> Many folks have recommended that I look into Worldmark...so I am and now I'm even more confused.  Where's the WM for dummies book?   ?



It's right here www.wmowners.com


----------



## mshatty (Aug 5, 2007)

Actually, there is a book for you:

"Owner 2 Owner, Guide to WorldMark Ownership", by Rick Lawler.

It's a very good guide on WorldMark's program and how to use it.  Here's link where you can buy it.

http://minref.freeyellow.com/owner.htm


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 5, 2007)

tracie15436 said:


> Many folks have recommended that I look into Worldmark...so I am and now I'm even more confused.  Where's the WM for dummies book?



I've been called a WorldMark dummy from time to time, along with a host of other things.  Click on the link in my signature, you'll find some more WorldMark for dummies info there.  WorldMark smarties are welcome too.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 5, 2007)

mshatty said:


> Actually, there is a book for you:
> 
> "Owner 2 Owner, Guide to WorldMark Ownership", by Rick Lawler.
> 
> ...



Mike,
Do you know if this Is an updated version or the one from years ago?
Thanks


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Aug 5, 2007)

There is a 2007 version.  As a potential WM buyer, I found it very helpful.  

-- Suzanne


----------



## mshatty (Aug 6, 2007)

roadsister said:


> Mike,
> Do you know if this Is an updated version or the one from years ago?
> Thanks



The version I purchased was the 2007 version.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for your response


----------



## tracie15436 (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you!  A great overview!


cotraveller said:


> I've been called a WorldMark dummy from time to time, along with a host of other things.  Click on the link in my signature, you'll find some more WorldMark for dummies info there.  WorldMark smarties are welcome too.


----------

